# Advice on this area and requirements



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi, I moved to Costa da Caparica Portugal 8 months ago and I love the people and the prices but the winter was terrible!

Four months of rain and the streets were almost deserted; apparently the locals mostly stay at home in the evening in the winter months.

Right now the place has become more cheerful and I feel happy but I'm not excited about October onwards :-(

A Greek friend that is working abroad has offered me a very sweet deal on his apartment while he'll be away for 3 years.

The address in Athens is Miaouli, Gerakas, Pallini, East Attica

Any comments on the area and what I would need in order to pay utilities and Internet etc. would be much appreciated.

I have a British passport.


Michael


----------

